# Multiverse



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)

The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.







So, that could explain the big bang? because the big Bang came from somewhere our universe would have been created like the other universes?

What do you think? Give your opinion.

Brian Greene: Welcome to the Multiverse


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 6, 2019)

A very fun thing to think about.

It could be that the "Big Bang" that created this universe merely came out of the ass end of a black hole in another universe.  The Big Bang Theory, on its own, doesn't really satisfy, but that would explain the "something from nothing" conundrum.  

Where did all the other universes begin, then?  We don't know, we can't know, we'll most likely not know in our lifetimes.  But it's fun to ponder.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 6, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> A very fun thing to think about.
> 
> It could be that the "Big Bang" that created this universe merely came out of the ass end of a black hole in another universe.  The Big Bang Theory, on its own, doesn't really satisfy, but that would explain the "something from nothing" conundrum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> A very fun thing to think about.
> 
> It could be that the "Big Bang" that created this universe merely came out of the ass end of a black hole in another universe.  The Big Bang Theory, on its own, doesn't really satisfy, but that would explain the "something from nothing" conundrum.
> 
> ...


Our universe would have been created in the same way as the creation that the other universes a little like in our universe and all that dies and is born, but it is true that it does not answer either to the question which would have to create multivers?, LOL

If we take as example the maths there is no beginning with the minus - 1 and so on no end for 0, 1, 2, is this the same for the universe or the multiverse?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I say "God did it", can I stop thinking?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


I am a believer but I know we can not have the answer, no one can. but I like to try to get an answer. I talk a lot about this issue to the people around me, but they are in their own world, I respect it too, but it is an essential and important question it is my opinion


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Imagine if you were a rock, what you could think-not much. An ant-more. A pig-more. If thinking has an evolution process of its own, imagine what is beyond the human. Artificial intelligence sentience?


----------



## james bond (Aug 6, 2019)

Big bang didn't happen.  Evolutionists believe it took 20 mins to get everything in place that took God 6 days to do.  Sheesh!  What a crock.


----------



## idb (Aug 6, 2019)

If the universe is infinite, wouldn't that be essentially the same thing as a multiverse?

Anyway I recommend Rick & Morty for the explanation of everything multiverse.


----------



## idb (Aug 6, 2019)

james bond said:


> Big bang didn't happen.  Evolutionists believe it took 20 mins to get everything in place that took God 6 days to do.  Sheesh!  What a crock.


I don't think the Big Bang is an area of study for most evolutionists.
Or is "evolutionist" just a derogatory term you use for everyone you disagree with?


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

idb said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Big bang didn't happen.  Evolutionists believe it took 20 mins to get everything in place that took God 6 days to do.  Sheesh!  What a crock.
> ...



It's part of evolutionary thinking and history.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


We use only 5% of our ability to think so we are there we can not know the end of the story maybe later?


----------



## idb (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


Riiiight...that makes sense...in some universe I suppose.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

idb said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Too ignorant.  You're saying this in the Multiverse thread?  Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...



God created the universe, not multiverses.  There is no evidence for it.  Multiverses were made up by the evos because they found the fine tuning facts in the universe while researching their big bang theory.  Fine tuning means that life is rare.  It means no aliens.  It means life doesn't just develop like evolution says it does in THIS universe.  You got famous atheist physicists believing in multiverses without any evidence.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multiverse is not a real topic to discuss.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


How would you know what God did


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


Did you not see "Chronicles of Riddick?"


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Actually no
But I saw star wars does that count


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Yeah its slim and guess work but still based on a lot more evidence than your crock of crap that was pulled out of somes ass because tgey had no answers for the idiot masses that are afraid to die and cease to exist. Much like santa claus , the tooth fairy and the easter bunny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

idb said:


> If the universe is infinite, wouldn't that be essentially the same thing as a multiverse?


Our little universe is finite, but boundless.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > God created the universe, not multiverses.  There is no evidence for it.  Multiverses were made up by the evos because they found the fine tuning facts in the universe while researching their big bang theory.  Fine tuning means that life is rare.  It means no aliens.  It means life doesn't just develop like evolution says it does in THIS universe.  You got famous atheist physicists believing in multiverses without any evidence.
> ...



He was there and gave his testimony.  The _only_ witness.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Our little universe is finite, but boundless.



Big bang is impossible.  Our huge universe is finite in age and BOUNDED.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Yeah its slim and guess work but still based on a lot more evidence than your crock of crap that was pulled out of somes ass because tgey had no answers for the idiot masses that are afraid to die and cease to exist. Much like santa claus , the tooth fairy and the easter bunny.



And what is this _slim_ evidence?

What's weird is you hatefully criticize creation, when everyone sees ONE universe, but don't have squat to hang you hat on on the other side.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Our little universe is finite, but boundless.
> ...


Neither condition makes the big bang impossible. Try to string two coherent thoughts together in a row. Furthermore, nobody cares what religious people make up about the boundary condition of the universe. The evidence shows it is unbounded.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


If you aren't doing drugs yet, start


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Big bang is impossible, so there's no way it could create any universes.  Second, the universe is bounded because we have net gravitational force.  It follows Einstein's theory of general relativity.  Gravity slows time down.  This is only possible through a bounded universe.

All this to point out, you are basing stuff on evolutionary assumptions or crock of shit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> Big bang is impossible, so there's no way it could create any universes.


Yes, you said that already. But, again, nobody really cares what religious nutballs make up to soothe themselves.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> If you aren't doing drugs yet, start



Frannie I don't have a scrambled brain like you.  What weird science are you going to bore people with next?


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But, again, nobody really cares what religious nutballs make up to soothe themselves.



Obviously, the atheists/evos _religious_ nutballers do because they can't stop talking about God, but still believe in multiverses with no evidence whatsoever, e.g. Stephen Hawking, Brian Greene, Alan Guth, etc.  Since the universe and we exist, there is nothing for them to do but invent multiverses, so they can continue to believe we are not special.


----------



## task0778 (Aug 7, 2019)

Natural law says that something cannot come from nothing.  So, the best I got is that something un-natural must have created something (the universe(s) that exist today) from nothing.   That un-natural force, energy, spirit, entity, or whatever could be referred to as GOD.  Whether all of the various deities and religions that exist on this planet are or were accurate representations of that GOD is up for debate, there'll never be any proof one way or another, unless there's one hell of a Revelation.

Ultimately, we are left with 2 alternatives:

1.  Existence as we know it just happened out of nothing.

2.  Existence as we know it was created by GOD, as I defined it above.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

task0778 said:


> Natural law says that something cannot come from nothing.


False, and you just made that up. Natural law shows precisely the opposite. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

task0778 said:


> 1. Existence as we know it just happened out of nothing.



The atheist/evos claim their quantum particles are invisible and have the design and knowledge talent and skills to have formed our universe just the way it is.  In fact, they claim our universe isn't that special because of its homogeneity (they also love to use any words with _homo_ in it), so they formed a bunch of other universes.  Our universe isn't homogeneous.  This is based on the big bang which is impossible to happen as it violates the laws of physics and common sense.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Natural law shows precisely the opposite.



You are one goober of a nutballer.  Make me an In-N-Out burger, fries, and neapolitan milkshake this instant our of nothing ..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural law shows precisely the opposite.
> ...


But again, nobody cares what religious nutballs think of science.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But again, nobody cares what religious nutballs think of science.



I knew you couldn't do it despite your claim that natural law creates multiverses out of nothing.  You only know 4th grade science and who knows how you did in math ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> The atheist/evos claim their quantum particles are invisible


Well, except, for example, the light you can see right now... dumbass....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> I knew you couldn't do it


Do what? Sorry, I dont read your entire gish gallop posts. I respond tho the first claim and ignore the rest of your pap.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, except, for example, the light you can see right now... dumbass....



You mean the light that God created first.  You claim God creating the universe was magic, but a universe from nothing followed natural laws.  Even for a 4th grader, that's pretty dumb.  It sounds like magic haha.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Do what?



Make my food order appear from nothing.  It goes to show you do not have the IQ to work in the fast foods industry.  That's okay, keep trying.  Just don't mention you're a religious nutballing atheist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> You mean the light that God created first.


No, YOU mean that.  Why are you so goddamn weird??


james bond said:


> Make my food order appear from nothing.


What does that have to do with anything?  Damn man, you are fucking nuts.


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, YOU mean that. Why are you so goddamn weird??



I'm not the weirdo.  It takes an intelligent being to create the EMS.  How did big bang do that haha?  You can't explain diddly.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Damn man, you are fucking nuts.



You're the numb nuts who said a multiverse is natural.  Magic isn't natural.  Magic is trickery.  Thus, a universe from nothing.  Multiverses as an offshoot.  Both are feces.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

james bond said:


> It takes an intelligent being to create the EMS.


Yes, you said that already.  Again, YOU said that.  Please try to achieve the very simple task of knowing which thoughts are yours and which are mine. Thanks.


james bond said:


> You're the numb nuts who said a multiverse is natural.



Actually, I never once said that.  We were talking about "something from nothing", when that comment was made. Pleasedo better to follow a discussion in simple English sentences.

But yes, of course, a multiverse can be natural.  In fact, its possibility arises from our physics, which is precisely what deems it possible and natural. 

So, now I have said it.  And you have no argument to the contrary not based in "Because I, Mr. Religious Nutball, say so".


----------



## james bond (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, you said that already. Again, YOU said that. Please try to achieve the very simple task of knowing which thoughts are yours and which are mine. Thanks.



You never said that in this thread.  God is the one who said it first which makes it so.  All of it leads back to you can't explain how big bang did that microseconds during the cosmic expansion.  Not only do you believe in trickery, you believe in feces such as multiverses.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, I never once said that. We were talking about "something from nothing", when that comment was made. Pleasedo better to follow a discussion in simple English sentences.
> 
> But yes, of course, a multiverse can be natural. In fact, its possibility arises from our physics, which is precisely what deems it possible and natural.



No, "something from nothing" and multiverses are not natural.  It's just imagination from the feces in the athests/evos/your head.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I believe. A google number of universes in an infinite amount of dark matter.

Like a lava lamp.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I hate it when I tell people mind blowing stuff I learned on how the universe works and they don’t care


----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Most people do not even know that black holes exist then in terms of multiverse


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> If I say "God did it", can I stop thinking?



You're certainly free to believe that the universe(s) caused itself to come into existence because you KNOW that there is NO WAY that there might be a powerful, all-intelligent being out there that created the universe and us.  That's certainly a reasonable position.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> You got famous atheist physicists believing in multiverses without any evidence.



Even if there is a multiverse, that too needed a creator.  I don't believe it could have caused itself to come into existence.  Most atheists are ABG theorists meaning, they'll go alone with _any_ theory, as long as it doesn't include a creator, aka "God", hence "_Anything_ but God" theory.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The evidence shows it is unbounded.



LOL.  What "evidence" is that?


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False, and you just made that up. Natural law shows precisely the opposite.



What exists in the universe that can cause itself to come into existence?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


They are not ready to hear it


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I find it humorous you disavow one theory for no evidence while believing in another with no evidence.
A bit inconsistent


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't doing drugs yet, start
> ...


Tell us more about the multiverse...…………..where did it come from?  Did God create all the multi universes together

See kid the weird science is all on you as all you do is babble like a schitzo does, that said you will never know


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



The poster is correct, the multiverse and computer simulation theories are both offshoots of the fact that the math of the cosmological constant yields no way for speeded expansion to be achieved.  So they create more fake variables to plug the holes in an embarrassingly useless math equation.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


I get there is no evidence. My point was he used that as a reason to disregard it while hanging on to another theory with no evidence. IE god.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I see God only as a requirement for DNA as it did not write itself


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Nothing funnier than watching two head cases arguing with each other on USMB about whose BS pseudo-science is more correct.   Keep it coming girls!


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


Frannie has spoken and everyone must comply.  Fuck that noise Jack.  This was a great thread until you and dipshit james bond showed up.


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > You got famous atheist physicists believing in multiverses without any evidence.
> ...



Stop it.  There is no multiverse.  If there was, then God woulda told us.

I'm starting to understand the atheists/evos now going through this exercise.  It's men playing God.  They could not appreciate what the real God did, so instead created a false story make themselves look like a god.  They created a wrong, stupid science to allow them to say anything and people will believe it.  These are highly intelligent scientists like Hawking, Greene, Linde, Tyson, etc.   Even stupid, low-life cretins like Bill Nye hahahahahahahahahahaha!

I think what it boils down to is people _with God_ like us and people _without God_ like the atheists/evos.  It was a self-fulfilling prophecy that they had to make their own gods in order for their lives to have meaning.  smh.  We live in a fallen world.


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I find it humorous you disavow one theory for no evidence while believing in another with no evidence.
> A bit inconsistent



The evidence for God is we're here aren't we?

God said, "Let their be light."  And there was light.  He created the EMS first.  He created a universe with supreme intelligence behind it.  We're still trying to figure it out.  No big bang could put together something like what he did in less than 20 mins.  But these God-playing scientists believe it happened hahahahaahahaha.  It is evidence for Satan hee hee.


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Tell us more about the multiverse...…………..where did it come from? Did God create all the multi universes together
> 
> See kid the weird science is all on you as all you do is babble like a schitzo does, that said you will never know



Not I.  Why would I concern myself with trickery and MAGIC?  You got things scrambled like your brain Frannie.  Is that what you are, a schizo?


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Nothing funnier than watching two head cases arguing with each other on USMB about whose BS pseudo-science is more correct. Keep it coming girls!



Shore, you fakkit.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


What pseudoscience?  

Technically sterile pond water writing DNA qualifies pseudoscience 

But you have proof of that


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing funnier than watching two head cases arguing with each other on USMB about whose BS pseudo-science is more correct. Keep it coming girls!
> ...


LOL!  Go ahead and post some more bilge with you little friend frannie.  It's very entertaining.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Dude there is not one bit of evidence for a multiverse, the entire concept spawns from the failed cosmological constant math and the need for colleges to have new nonsense to teach


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


What are your thoughts?  You seem to have none


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it humorous you disavow one theory for no evidence while believing in another with no evidence.
> ...


No evidence. Exactly as I said.
You would seem more honest if you would just say you believe god created everything over scientific theories, instead of using inconsistent logic. You know, it makes it sound as if lack of evidence doesn't really matter to you.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

Dalia said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I think on the other side of black holes are other universes.  

Where is the black hole that created our universe?  It would have to be blowing in to our universe though not sucking things in.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an intelligent being to create the EMS.
> ...



Everything is natural.  If it happened, or exists, then there is a natural explanation.  There is no God or Heaven.  Those are fantasies.  Where is heaven?  

So these people can accept heaven is a real place but not that there may be other universes beyond ours?

That's putting god in a box.  God they say is eternal but he is limited to just this one universe.  Nothing to the left, right, up or down of our universe.  Even god has limits.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You are free to think anything you choose, but there is no evidence for any of your ideas.  You seem to believe that our universe was created by a black hole, but again there is no evidence of what created the universe or even of what it actually is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Even if there is a multiverse, that too needed a creator.


Says you, shaman.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there is a multiverse, that too needed a creator.
> ...


The creation of matter is not allowed by physics


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> No evidence. Exactly as I said.
> You would seem more honest if you would just say you believe god created everything over scientific theories, instead of using inconsistent logic. You know, it makes it sound as if lack of evidence doesn't really matter to you.



Then you know nothing about science.  This is the same evidence for big bang haha.  It's obvious you don't read Hawking.  Just what do you read?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > No evidence. Exactly as I said.
> ...


Sadly my point is going right over your head.
I am not saying what i think happened, I'm just commenting on your logic


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Everything is natural. If it happened, or exists, then there is a natural explanation. There is no God or Heaven. Those are fantasies. Where is heaven?
> 
> So these people can accept heaven is a real place but not that there may be other universes beyond ours?
> 
> That's putting god in a box. God they say is eternal but he is limited to just this one universe. Nothing to the left, right, up or down of our universe. Even god has limits.



Everything fits into place with God and the Bible theory.  Science backs it up.

What you believe violates the law of physics.  There is nothing natural about what your atheist/evo scientists claim.  Then the flying spaghetti monster is natural.  You believe in science with no evidence.  It's magic. It's fairy tales.  What kind of natural fool are you?

My last statement is rhetorical.  No need to answer.  We know.  Is what it is.


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I'm just commenting on your logic



Then your logic fails you.  It's full of fallacy.  You can't even answer what you read haha.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just commenting on your logic
> ...


OMG wtf are you talking about?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Do you watch How the Universe Works?  There is lots of evidence but you are right it's not settled science.  We know so little. 

Do you know what a Tardigrade is?  Amazing creature.  It can't see the stars.  It's universe is much smaller than ours.  We see so much more.  Especially with telescopes.  Still, we don't see everything there is just like the tardigrades don't.  You can only see your tiny little universe.  Which to you is big.  Trust me, it's nothing.  Just one of many.  It's obvious.  Sorry the bible didn't think of it first.  Then you would have accepted the premise without evidence.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is natural. If it happened, or exists, then there is a natural explanation. There is no God or Heaven. Those are fantasies. Where is heaven?
> ...



Let’s start with a fun example.  The story of Samson is about an insane psychopath who murders the shit out of a ton of people, often in horrific ways.  He ends up with a woman named Delilah, who manages to con the truth about his unfathomable strength from him – his hair.  That’s right, it’s in his hair.  His hair is the key to his strength.  Cut it off, and he’s a complete bitch.  And that’s what his enemies do.  They then rip out his eyes and force him to be their amusement.  He begs God, who decides to break his own dumb rules about the magic power and give Samson back his strength, thereby allowing him to kill everyone there, which is estimated to be over 1,000 people.  So yeah, his hair?!  Are you kidding me?!  He had Hulk strength from his hair?  Please, show me the scientific correlation between hair length and Hulk-levels of strength.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > No evidence. Exactly as I said.
> ...


Hawking knew no more about the creation of the universe than the guy sweeping the muffler shop


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


How the universe works states that the big bang is a fact and people like you take their fake TV show to be reality


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is natural. If it happened, or exists, then there is a natural explanation. There is no God or Heaven. Those are fantasies. Where is heaven?
> ...



I don’t think I have to explain this one to you.  Now, some of these are able to be understood.  Like the river becoming blood could have been a blooming form of bacteria.  The locust and fly invasion could have happened in the real world.  But the falling storm of frogs from the sky?  

Talking Snake/Magic Tree with Magic Fruit

The Virgin Birth

Lazarus Being Raised from the Dead

So, for example, if you knew nothing about science, and you read, say, the Bible, the Old Testament, which in Genesis, is an account of nature, that’s what that is, and I said to you, give me your description of the natural world based only on this, you would say the world was created in six days, and that stars are just little points of light much lesser than the sun. And that in fact, they can fall out of the sky, right, because that’s what happens during the Revelation.

Noah’s Ark

God
The Bible
What is the thing that connects the disparate elements of all of these impossibilities?  God.  He is the thing that makes it all possible, if you believe all that to be true.  God is the being with magical powers and the ability to do all of this.  And with so much magic that is connected to this being, then the ultimate thing in the Bible that does not exist, if only the rules of this universe exist, is God.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The bible was written by locust eaters not god


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



No, the show does not state that the big bang is a fact.  The event that created our universe, they know happened.  But they admit everything they don't know and it's a lot.  

But you claim to know how it started. God did it right?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


An episode of Seinfeld contains more verified science.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The creation of matter is not allowed by physics


False.

Why do you even bother posting in science topics? You are literally always wrong.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there is a multiverse, that too needed a creator.
> ...



You're not big on logical thought.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Please pay attention:

Logic is a tool. Your conclusions are as good as your premises. Your premises are authoritative, unsupported,magical horseshit.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The creation of matter is not allowed by physics
> ...


The law of conservation of mass does not allow for the creation of matter, only fluctuations in form or to and from energy.

You are the clown who never post any content whatsoever you merely claim that everyone is wrong about everything.

Yawning


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Hey no picking on my pet retard...……………………………

he he he


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I never stated that God created the universe, only that God is a scientific requirement since science forbids DNA code to be written by sterile water.

The fact is that there is no definition of what the universe is so stating how it began is illogical.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The law of conservation of mass does not allow for the creation of matter, only fluctuations in form or to and from energy.


There is no law of conservation of mass. Please just stop posting.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The law of conservation of mass does not allow for the creation of matter, only fluctuations in form or to and from energy.
> ...


Man you are one certified moron...

The Law of Conservation of Mass | Introduction to Chemistry

*conservation of mass*
noun phrase
*Definition of conservation of mass*


*: *a principle in classical physics: the total mass of any isolated material system is neither increased nor diminished by reactions between the parts
— called also conservation of matter

*First Known Use of conservation of mass*
1884, in the meaning defined above


Keep embarrassing yourself kiddy

Matters not to me


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I agree.  Like, I don't believe time started with the big bang.  There was something here before the big bang.  Maybe after our universe ends another one will start and it will wipe out everything that was in the last universe. 

God is not a scientific requirement.  God isn't even a theory.  Not a scientific one.  So stop using god and science in the same sentence.  

_“Every atom in your body came from a star that exploded. And, the atoms in your left hand probably came from a different star than your right hand. It really is the most poetic thing I know about physics: You are stardust. You couldn’t be here if stars hadn’t exploded, because the elements – the carbon, nitrogen, oxygen, iron, all the things that matter for evolution and for life – weren’t created at the beginning of time. They were created in the nuclear furnaces of stars, and the only way for them to get into your body is if those stars were kind enough to explode. So, forget Jesus. The stars died so that you could be today.”_ – Lawrence Krauss

Faith isn’t a virtue; it is the glorification of voluntary ignorance.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It's a weird situation, but from our current perspective there is neither anything to believe or disbelieve about universal creation, but I would wager that if and when we do know, we will be creating life for other planets.  Just ass God can not be defined, the only undisputable evidence I see for God is the existence of life which did not assemble itself in a muddy pond.  I am not sure why abiogenesis is a preferred theory to the clear fact that DNA is a molecular code of which it is not in any way known how it operates, or how it came to be. If it were a random creation it would not always propel organisms to higher forms.  There is an order in DNA that eludes detection, and it's a pure myth that it is understood


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Let’s start with a fun example. The story of Samson is about an insane psychopath



And so, you have to refer to the classic straw man argument.  This is because you look mighty dumb believing in something that has no evidence of existing and calling it "natural" in the S&T forum.  It would help if you can describe this "natural" process happen since God already described what he did during creation week.  His non-fiction auto-biography is still the best selling book.  

However, you can't even describe that.  Yet, you believe it based on "faith" in no God, atheism, and evolutionary thinking and history.  Hawking, Green, Linde, and the top secular scientists make a good living selling books on nultiverses and the like to the rubes and they get elevated to God-like status.  They're just making this stuff up.  Pulling it out of their rear end.  It's feces.  Atheists and evos hang on their every word lapping up whatever they get from them.  Maybe Hawking made money after death as his last paper was on multiverses wasn't it?  And was it Guth who claimed that you can make more than one of anything using science or some BS like that?  Well, you can't make another Earth.  His dumb comment has already been debunked.

Yeah, Samson was a fun example.  Do you want to try David vs. Goliath next haha?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s start with a fun example. The story of Samson is about an insane psychopath
> ...



Yes it is the scientists who are lying to make money

US preacher asks followers to help buy jet


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> God is not a scientific requirement. God isn't even a theory. Not a scientific one. So stop using god and science in the same sentence.
> 
> _“Every atom in your body came from a star that exploded. And, the atoms in your left hand probably came from a different star than your right hand. It really is the most poetic thing I know about physics: You are stardust. You couldn’t be here if stars hadn’t exploded, because the elements – the carbon, nitrogen, oxygen, iron, all the things that matter for evolution and for life – weren’t created at the beginning of time. They were created in the nuclear furnaces of stars, and the only way for them to get into your body is if those stars were kind enough to explode. So, forget Jesus. The stars died so that you could be today.”_ – Lawrence Krauss
> 
> Faith isn’t a virtue; it is the glorification of voluntary ignorance.



Lawrence Krauss is wrong, wrong, wrong.  He is another one of those who tries to sell books, but he's a tad below the others, i.e. too much a dipshit, so isn't that successful.  I just read the reviews of his books and it's usually not great.  When the book reviewer takes issue, then it's bad.  He was so jealous of Kip Thorne when he got on the Interstellar film project.  Kip Thorne, I can respect.

You need to quote better scientists and realize that God _is_ science.  We created the scientific method to honor him.  Everything we study about real science is attributed to him.  The fake science like evolution is attributed to Satan.  It is evidence of Satan.  I realized it here on USMB because in a strange coincidence, everything evolution states contradicts what God said in the first two books of Genesis.  Now, I know the atheist scientists didn't read the Bible and state we will contradict God in every statement he made in the Bible.  That would be stupid.  It's just a coincidence, but from my experience in law enforcement, there is no _coincidence_ when it comes to bad things happening.  There is a connection somewhere.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > God is not a scientific requirement. God isn't even a theory. Not a scientific one. So stop using god and science in the same sentence.
> ...



So you think you know that atheist scientists didn't read the bible but we do know that you didn't read Lawrence Krauss' books because you just admitted it.  You're just going off hearsay.  That's exactly what you do with god.  You have no scientific evidence.  You're simply swallowing a 2000 year old book written by sheep herders.  

You are wacko.  Satan.  LOL


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I don’t think I have to explain this one to you. Now, some of these are able to be understood. Like the river becoming blood could have been a blooming form of bacteria. The locust and fly invasion could have happened in the real world. But the falling storm of frogs from the sky?
> 
> Talking Snake/Magic Tree with Magic Fruit
> 
> ...



Probably better for the religious forum.  Instead of trying to hijack the thread or show your ignorance and prejudices, why can't you stick to the topic?  Oh yeah, it's based on feces.


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> So you think you know that atheist scientists didn't read the bible but we do know that you didn't read Lawrence Krauss' books because you just admitted it. You're just going off hearsay. That's exactly what you do with god. You have no scientific evidence. You're simply swallowing a 2000 year old book written by sheep herders.
> 
> You are wacko. Satan. LOL



No, I'm saying why would atheist scientists read the Bible in order to contradict it with their theories?  That's stupid.  I would think evolutionists writing about evolution write about what they find or what pops in their heads and then you guys buy the better lies hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 8, 2019)

james bond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think I have to explain this one to you. Now, some of these are able to be understood. Like the river becoming blood could have been a blooming form of bacteria. The locust and fly invasion could have happened in the real world. But the falling storm of frogs from the sky?
> ...



My oh my how little you bible thumpers know.

They call it the multiverse. It’s a cosmos in which there are multiple universes. And by multiple, I mean an infinite number. These uncountable realms sit side by side in higher dimensions that our senses are incapable of perceiving directly.

Yet increasingly astronomers and cosmologists seem to be invoking the multiverse to explain puzzling observations.

It sounds bonkers but the latest piece of evidence that could favor a multiverse comes from the UK’s Royal Astronomical Society. They recently published a study on the so-called ‘cold spot’. This is a particularly cool patch of space seen in the radiation produced by the formation of the Universe more than 13 billion years ago.

It is supremely puzzling. Most astronomers and cosmologists believe that it is highly unlikely to have been produced by the birth of the universe as it is mathematically difficult for the leading theory – which is called inflation – to explain.

“We can’t entirely rule out that the Spot is caused by an unlikely fluctuation explained by the standard [theory of the Big Bang]. But if that isn’t the answer, then there are more exotic explanations. Perhaps the most exciting of these is that the Cold Spot was caused by a collision between our universe and another bubble universe. If further, more detailed, analysis … proves this to be the case then the Cold Spot might be taken as the first evidence for the multiverse.”

You see, we are still looking for answers.  You think you have the answers.  We think your answers are hogwash.

Heady stuff. But the irony is that if there is a multiverse, scientists will have to accept that the ultimate goal of physics – to explain why our universe is the way it is – could be forever out of reach.

The endgame for physics has been to provide the reason why our universe takes the form it does. To do this it must explain why certain fundamental quantities have the values they do. For example: the speed of light, the mass of an electron, the strength of the gravitational interaction. 

If there is a multiverse, however, that quest could be doomed to failure. 

One of the most vocal opponents of the multiverse theory is – ironically – one of its original architects. Paul Steinhardt, Princeton University, helped develop inflation, the theory of the origin of our universe. It’s the one that struggles to explain the cold spot, whilst also giving rise to the multiverse because according to its maths once a universe starts to form it triggers more to be born _ad infinitum_.

Put this way, a multiverse doesn’t sound attractive. It would cut to the very heart of physics’ purpose. Nature, of course, doesn’t care about this. Maybe the cosmos really is this way and we just have to accept it. Certainly, there are many who are willing to defend the multiverse as a valid direction for thought.

So who knows?  Certainly not you.


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



>>And by multiple, I mean an infinite number.<<

There's no _infinite_ anything in the physical world because one can not divide by zero.  See what I mean you believe anything people tell you.  You cannot figure these things out.  You do not even understand basic math yet you are spewing your false science out your nostrils.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



There is exactly 0 percent evidence for or reason to believe in more than one universe.  The fact is 85 percent of the mass is missing in this one for it to even exist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


And that law no longer exists, thanks to Einstein and nuclear physics.

You're welcome. Now, onto 12th grade material...


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Sorry kid the law of conservation of mass still exist as matter can still not be created nor destroyed

Are you retarded or do you snort heroin?

Chemistry is a physical science that studies matter, energy and how they interact. When studying these interactions, it's important to understand the law of conservation of mass.

Key Takeaways: Conservation of Mass

Simply stated, the law of conservation of mass means matter cannot be created or destroyed, but it can change forms.
In chemistry, the law is used to balance chemical equations. The number and type of atoms must be the same for both reactants and products.
Credit for discovering the law may be given to either Mikhail Lomonosov or Antoine Lavoisier.
Lay off the Vaseline


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Sorry kid the law of conservation of mass still exist as matter can still not be created nor destroyed


100% wrong. Matter can be both created and destroyed, from and to energy. You should stop embarrassing yourself. We have known this for a long time. It's literally the reason you are holding a quantum mechanical machine in your hand right now, ya idiot.

And -- pay attention, now -- the physics show both that the net energy of our universe may be zero, and that it is, in fact, possible that our universe came from nothing.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry kid the law of conservation of mass still exist as matter can still not be created nor destroyed
> ...


You are a science denier.  No chemical or nuclear reaction can either create or destroy matter, just change form sometimes to energy.

However do tell us where does the matter that you claim disappears go to?  Perhaps into the void of the time space continuum?

Lol slather on some more vaseline champ


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> No chemical or nuclear reaction can either create or destroy matter, just change form sometimes to energy.


That would be the destruction of matter. 

The law is the conservation of energy. You're welcome. Try not to make the same, stupid mistake again.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > No chemical or nuclear reaction can either create or destroy matter, just change form sometimes to energy.
> ...


Seriously are you trying to prove that you are not mentally stable?

Law of Conservation of Matter - Conservation of Mass

*The Law of Conservation of Matter – Conservation of Mass*
*The law of conservation of matter* or principle of matter conservation states that the mass of an object or collection of objects never changes over time, no matter how the constituent parts rearrange themselves.

The mass can neither be created nor destroyed.

The law requires that during any *nuclear reaction*, *radioactive decay* or *chemical reaction* in an isolated system, the total *mass of the reactants* or starting materials must be equal to the *mass of the products*.

The concept of mass conservation is widely used in many fields such as *chemistry, mechanics, and fluid dynamics*. In chemistry the law of conservation of matter may be explained in the following way (see the picture of combustion of methane). The masses of a* methane* and *oxygen* *together* must be equal to the *masses of carbon dioxide and water*. In other words, during a chemical reaction, *everything you start with, you must end up with*, but it might look different.







You really need to fold kid, but by all means continue jerking off in public


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Listen up, idiot. That applies to chemical reactions. It does not apply to the entire universe and all of the physical phenomena within it, which is plainly the nonsense you tried to pass off. You were wrong and you're still wrong, and you are embarrasing yourself.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The Universe is made of the same stuff the Earth is, and physics is physics everywhere until proven different.

*Conservation of mass*
physics
Written By:

The Editors of Encyclopaedia Britannica
See Article History
*Alternative Titles:* conservation of matter, constant mass, law of
*Conservation of mass*, principle that the mass of an object or collection of objects never changes, no matter how the constituent parts rearrange themselves. Mass has been viewed in physics in two compatible ways. On the one hand, it is seen as a measure of inertia, the opposition that free bodies offer to forces: trucks are harder to move and to stop than less massive cars. On the other hand, mass is seen as giving rise to gravitational force, which accounts for the weight of an object: trucks are heavier than cars. The two views of mass are generally considered equivalent. Thus, from the perspective of either inertial mass or gravitational mass, according to the principle of mass conservation, different measurements of the mass of an object taken under various circumstances should always be the same.

You are trying to state your mythical multiverse as fact, and in your mind it may be, along with Bigfoot

Your only option is to fold, same option as all the rest thru time


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Universe is made of the same stuff the Earth is, and physics is physics everywhere until proven different.


What a stupid response. That conservation principle applies only to chemical reactions. You are a moron, if you are not getting this.

Face it...you said matter can not ever be created, because of this principle. That was wrong. And you  are doubling down on stupid, because you're like a child.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The Universe is made of the same stuff the Earth is, and physics is physics everywhere until proven different.
> ...


What matter is created?  Where does it come from if it is created?  You obviously know how to create Gold and Platinum right

LOL you are stoopud

Why do Chemical equations need to be Balanced? | KnowsWhy.com

You folded a long time ago, but at this point I am seeing that abortions are actually a necessity that your Mother neglected


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 8, 2019)

Frannie said:


> What matter is created? Where does it come from if it is created?



Zero-energy universe - Wikipedia
The gravitational (potential) energy of the universe was found to be roughly equal to the mass energy of the universe. That means the total energy of the universe could easily be zero. One hypothesis is that the total energy of the universe is exactly zero and that it came from a vacuum fluctuation. Inflation did the expansion. 

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 8, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > What matter is created? Where does it come from if it is created?
> ...


Actually the mass creating the gravitational energy propelling the Universe apart at an ever increasing speed was found to be 85 percent to little to be pushing the Universe apart at that faster rate of speed. Enter dark matter and energy, and the cosmological constant that fails.  Try another disinformation angle.

Other hypothesis
Bigfoot
Nessie
The Mothman
Mermaids may also apply here


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 9, 2019)

You can believe in multiple parallel universes that contain infinite versions of you but you can't believe in heaven and hell?


----------



## james bond (Aug 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> You can believe in multiple parallel universes that contain infinite versions of you but you can't believe in heaven and hell?



They believe in an infinite number of these universes.  There must be Satan in one of them.  Mwahahaahahaha.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 9, 2019)

james bond said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > You can believe in multiple parallel universes that contain infinite versions of you but you can't believe in heaven and hell?
> ...


There is no way to prove this preposterous theory that there are infinite number of universes.


----------



## james bond (Aug 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> There is no way to prove this preposterous theory that there are infinite number of universes.



Yet, they believe.  It doesn't matter.  They also believe in the end of this world via asteroid.  I guess they gave up on AGW.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 9, 2019)

james bond said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way to prove this preposterous theory that there are infinite number of universes.
> ...


The world will end on the designated day at the designated hour. There is nothing we can do to change it.


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Hypotheses are not disinformation, but are concepts to objectively consider. Inflation which is an initial accelerated expansion is not understood yet as far as I know. 

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Wuwei said:
> ...


But gravitation is completely understood, space craft using gravity for power arriving in perfect time with zero extra fuel are the proof.  This is why the gravitational math explaining increasing velocity of expansion should work.   Either the math is wrong or the universe is wrong.  Since the universe can not be wrong we are and what we think we observe is the error, or perhaps there are unwritten physical chapters.

At any rate the person who knows, is irrational

Lol you accept the mermaid hypothesis and reject that it is disinfo


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> But gravitation is completely understood, space craft using gravity for power arriving in perfect time with zero extra fuel are the proof. This is why the gravitational math explaining increasing velocity of expansion should work. Either the math is wrong or the universe is wrong. Since the universe can not be wrong we are and what we think we observe is the error, or perhaps there are unwritten physical chapters.


Certainly gravity on the scale of the solar system is well know. But gravity on the galactic scale is not. There are theories of dark matter, or MOND that may or may not be the answer. 

However gravity on the scale of the early universe is even less known. One popular theory is that all four forces, gravity, electromagnetic, weak and strong were unified at the onset of the big bang. This is a concise summary:
Unification of the Fundamental Forces

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > But gravitation is completely understood, space craft using gravity for power arriving in perfect time with zero extra fuel are the proof. This is why the gravitational math explaining increasing velocity of expansion should work. Either the math is wrong or the universe is wrong. Since the universe can not be wrong we are and what we think we observe is the error, or perhaps there are unwritten physical chapters.
> ...


There exist exactly no info that gravity in any other galaxy or the universe in general is any different than what is proved and used in our small corner.  The milky way spins as other galaxies, all I believe.

This is why the constants math should work if what we see is accurate.  The resulting 85 percent lack of mass has turned already stupid atheistic professors into morons claiming that the universe is not real but a computer simulation which includes us because we are part of that universe.

Oddly enough since our DNA looks like a molecular program and it both assembles and runs our processors, the atheist professors are partly correct.  They just refuse to accept that all programs are written by the intelligence that created them

God


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There exist exactly no info that gravity in any other galaxy or the universe in general is any different than what is proved and used in our small corner. The milky way spins as other galaxies, all I believe.


The Doppler effect on spinning galaxies shows that the stars on the outskirts of galaxies are moving faster than they would if just relativity or Newtonian mechanics were valid in those regions. That is what I meant when I said gravity on the galactic scale is not well known.



Frannie said:


> This is why the constants math should work if what we see is accurate. The resulting 85 percent lack of mass has turned already stupid atheistic professors into morons claiming that the universe is not real but a computer simulation which includes us because we are part of that universe.


That is a minority hypothesis. You will find many others.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There exist exactly no info that gravity in any other galaxy or the universe in general is any different than what is proved and used in our small corner. The milky way spins as other galaxies, all I believe.
> ...


The doppler effect is a sound phenomenon, lol are you claiming that sound has been heard, or recorded from billions and trillions of miles away, lol again.

Now give up the keys


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The doppler effect is a sound phenomenon, lol are you claiming that sound has been heard, or recorded from billions and trillions of miles away, lol again.
> 
> Now give up the keys


The Doppler effect is a *wave *phenomenon. Look it up. Have you ever heard what causes the red shift in the appearance of distant galaxies. 

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The doppler effect is a sound phenomenon, lol are you claiming that sound has been heard, or recorded from billions and trillions of miles away, lol again.
> ...


The doppler effect is a sound wave phenomenon that varies in intensity between the different mediums in which the sound is carried.  Presumably it can be observed in near space, sounds heard in far space that took millions or billions of years to arrive at the earth can not demonstrate the doppler effect unless you have millions or billions of more years to wait to observe the frequency changes.  Sound carry's differently in both air and water depending on altitude, temperature salinity depth and pressure.  Presumably you have the ability to know that my knowledge requires no search for information as there is only one most highly skilled instructor here.

Again the doppler effect is a sound/time observance, the time between the completion of the giza pyramid to present when extrapolated to universal objects lightyears to exponents away is null.

Newton observed my apple falling, right under my tree.

Key please


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The doppler effect is a sound wave phenomenon that varies in intensity between the different mediums in which the sound is carried.



Doppler effect - Wikipedia
_The *Doppler effect* (or the *Doppler shift*) is the change in frequency or wavelength of a wave in relation to an observer who is moving relative to the wave source. _​
The Doppler effect involves measured *frequencies *or wave lengths by moving sources or observers. 

It does not involve _intensities_. Intensities involve other physics. 

Your post from the first sentence on is irrelevant. It seems you are confusing the *Doppler *effect with *refraction *of waves, which is a directional change, not a frequency change.

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The doppler effect is a sound wave phenomenon that varies in intensity between the different mediums in which the sound is carried.
> ...


Again kid the intensity of the wave is a variable of the medium that the wave is flowing thru.  Example air carries sound at a different intensity than water.

I am right wiki is either wrong or you misinterpreted the wiki info that is never academically credited as it can be posted to wiki from anywhere on Earth, by anyone.

Key please


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Again kid the intensity of the wave is a variable of the medium that the wave is flowing thru. Example air carries sound at a different intensity than water.
> 
> I am right wiki is either wrong or you misinterpreted the wiki info that is never academically credited as it can be posted to wiki from anywhere on Earth, by anyone.


You are still arguing intensity which I agree with, but is still a non sequitur. 

If you don't like wiki, look up Doppler shift in any of the online dictionaries. What you don't seem to understand is that the Doppler shift is a *definition *of a wave phenomenon, both electromagnetic and sound. You shouldn't argue the definition of a common word or phrase when you can just look it up.

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Again kid the intensity of the wave is a variable of the medium that the wave is flowing thru. Example air carries sound at a different intensity than water.
> ...


Dude first you say that intensity is not relevant then you say it is.  Your biggest mistake is trying to extrapolate the doppler effect as observed on earth to galaxies that are exponents away.  Your knowledge seems to come from user posted wiki info that just so you know is subject to severe disinfo bouts, sometimes caused by foreign agents seeking to confuse

The only logical outcome here is your confusion when you accept that TV is not real

I was doing this before you were a drip in your dad's nuts


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> There is no way to prove this preposterous theory that there are infinite number of universes.


You could not possibly know the truth of that. We dont yet know how to test it, but we have some ideas.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The doppler effect is a sound phenomenon, lol


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I never said intensity is relevant. I simply meant intensity properties are commonly held knowledge, but not relevant to the Doppler effect nor the Doppler method for measuring galactic rotation rates. I have no idea why you keep bringing it up.

If you don't like wiki definitions look it up in your favorite dictionary. 

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Wuwei said:
> ...


Lol what sound do rotating galaxies make?

Again any measured sound from a galaxy is also a time snip, the doppler effect requires a minimum amount of time observed or recorded to observe the effect, you would need millions of years to observe a doppler effect on a spinning galaxy.  A sound recorded in one place is not connected to a sound coming from another, nor could it be known on a galactic scale what the sound was or should be.  It is different when temp, salinity and depth are involved.  

So do try to keep yourself in order professor, you are already a notch at this point and u kno it


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lol what sound do rotating galaxies make?
> 
> Again any measured sound from a galaxy is also a time snip, the doppler effect requires a minimum amount of time observed or recorded to observe the effect, you would need millions of years to observe a doppler effect on a spinning galaxy. A sound recorded in one place is not connected to a sound coming from another, nor could it be known on a galactic scale what the sound was or should be. It is different when temp, salinity and depth are involved.
> 
> So do try to keep yourself in order professor, you are already a notch at this point and u kno it



Sound again? LOL. I think my troll friend has run out of silly ideas to troll with.  

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol what sound do rotating galaxies make?
> ...


Sound or frequency which sound is would not be relevant unless you had the time to measure the changes in the frequency which would as I said require millions of years on a galactic scale.  As the doppler effect requires a minimum of time to observe which when looked for at billions of years in the past requires more time than modern man has existed on earth


Do you need to be two notches?

I have dropped the heads of geniuses who knew before so you can't be first........

Ask around


----------



## Vastator (Aug 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


White hole theory is very interesting. One huge disadvantage we have to deal with is the cosmic horizon. With the universe expanding at faster than the speed of light. We can only see a certain distance into the past. At the current rate of expansion; eventually a being in our system will be able to look into the night sky, and see nothing outside of our system. And no light will ever be able to out pace the expansion, to even hint that there is more to the universe than their own single galaxy.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Why is complete nonsense that can not be confirmed interesting


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Sound or frequency which sound is would not be relevant unless you had the time to measure the changes in the frequency which would as I said require millions of years on a galactic scale. As the doppler effect requires a minimum of time to observe which when looked for at billions of years in the past requires more time than modern man has existed on earth
> 
> 
> Do you need to be two notches?
> ...


Since you have an aversion to what you read on the web because you think rogue atheist scientists have taken over, do this:

Get yourself a telescope (A 10 inch reflector would do.) Mount a spectrograph, at the eyepiece. Point it at a bright enough galaxy. Look at the component wavelengths at one edge of the galaxy. The result will be a composite spectrum, probably mostly hydrogen lines. Plot the spectrum on paper. Do the same for the other edge of the galaxy.

You now have two spectra. Notice that the spectra have shifted between the two graphs because of the Doppler effect of light (Not sound!). It happens because one edge of the galaxy is moving toward you and the other is moving away. (Spinning!)

You don't need billions of years. It would take just a few minutes if you have a graphing output on your spectrometer.

BTW have you ever heard of doppler radar used by cops to track your speed? The device uses radio waves. (Not sound!)

.
.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Sound or frequency which sound is would not be relevant unless you had the time to measure the changes in the frequency which would as I said require millions of years on a galactic scale. As the doppler effect requires a minimum of time to observe which when looked for at billions of years in the past requires more time than modern man has existed on earth
> ...


Spectrum of what. The computer simulation that now makes more sense than the big bang because the geniuses doing the describing claim that 85 percent of the universe is missing.

Nah you waste your time on that, I'll be watching asses jumping around at the gym, and watching the commie Democrats at the federal reserve to see if they still feel the need to fuck with Trumps economy more.

You let me know about doppler effects at the edge of the universe though I'll count on it.

Yawning

CIAO


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Spectrum of what. The computer simulation that now makes more sense than the big bang because the geniuses doing the describing claim that 85 percent of the universe is missing.
> 
> Nah you waste your time on that, I'll be watching asses jumping around at the gym, and watching the commie Democrats at the federal reserve to see if they still feel the need to fuck with Trumps economy more.
> 
> ...


Spectrum of what? I already said "Hydrogen lines". Do you know what a spectrum is? But that doesn't matter anymore does it. 

It seems you are abandoning physics and astronomy for computer simulation. Good move!  Maybe you will have more luck understanding computers than physics. However watching asses and commies is also a good thing for you to do too. 

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Spectrum of what. The computer simulation that now makes more sense than the big bang because the geniuses doing the describing claim that 85 percent of the universe is missing.
> ...


I am saying that from our perspective and present needs on Earth that believing or disbelieving the theory of the month is irrelevant.  I directed you to play with the edge of time.  I'm more concerned with why the Max 747 can't be reprogrammed or have all new comps loaded, I'd like to buy the company as their defence profile is excellent, but the current problem seems fishy to me the longer it drags.  

But that's just me, like I said you handle the event horizon....

CIAO


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> I am saying that from our perspective and present needs on Earth that believing or disbelieving the theory of the month is irrelevant. I directed you to play with the edge of time. I'm more concerned with the Max 747 can't be reprogrammed or have all new comps loaded, I'd like to buy the company as their defence profile is excellent, but the current problem seems fishy to me.
> 
> But that's just me, like I said you handle the event horizon....
> 
> CIAO


OK. Thanx. Will do.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying that from our perspective and present needs on Earth that believing or disbelieving the theory of the month is irrelevant. I directed you to play with the edge of time. I'm more concerned with the Max 747 can't be reprogrammed or have all new comps loaded, I'd like to buy the company as their defence profile is excellent, but the current problem seems fishy to me.
> ...


Remember to keep us updated with any fluctuations to the tackyon levels in the time space continuum.

At least if they are expected to influence interest rates

CIAO again

No I am not a real economist, nor did I sleep at holiday inn last night.  However my wife did win an economics prize in college once upon a time, though I am the current picker.

Pick well


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Congratulations to your wife.


You mean congratulations to me for picking her.

Thanks


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Good god man you have no fucking idea what you are talking about....


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Wuwei said:
> ...


Look doofus, there is no multiverse to know anything about.  The fact is that some acid tripping pot smoking professor made the multiverse up because he knows that it can't be proved or disproved and that idiots like you who voted for Hillary Cliton will buy into the BS and buy their book for your crack table so you can impress your drug addict friends.

But you keep telling us what you know about the infinite number of universes when we still only know 1 trillionth of 1 trillionth of 1 trillionth of a percent about this one.

CIAO


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 9, 2019)

As this Universe was created ,  the other creative universe collasped. As they both could not coexist in the same space time. The other creative Universe still exists. This is where God dwells.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> As this Universe was created ,  the other creative universe collasped. As they both could not coexist in the same space time. The other creative Universe still exists. This is where God dwells.


And a partridge in a pear tree...………………….


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> As this Universe was created ,  the other creative universe collasped. As they both could not coexist in the same space time. The other creative Universe still exists. This is where God dwells.


So who created the universe in which god resides?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > As this Universe was created ,  the other creative universe collasped. As they both could not coexist in the same space time. The other creative Universe still exists. This is where God dwells.
> ...


What there is something you do not know?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > As this Universe was created ,  the other creative universe collasped. As they both could not coexist in the same space time. The other creative Universe still exists. This is where God dwells.
> ...



God created the creative Universe where he dwells, and this universe , and other universes. As I said , that universe could not coexist with this universe, that god created. So there are other Earths, and other universes with Earths, we just can't see some of them, as they have collasped. God is the only one with the Technology to create and travel to and from these universes. He created the heavens and the Earths, and all living things upon the Earth and in the universes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


No. I figured out the answer already. So, as of this posting, there is nothing that i do not know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Weird! So god was homeless, in the beginning.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Yo you have any extra acid??????????????????????????


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> God created the creative Universe where he dwells, and this universe , and other universes. As I said , that universe could not coexist with this universe, that god created. So there are other Earths, and other universes with Earths, we just can't see some of them, as they have collasped. God is the only one with the Technology to create and travel to and from these universes. He created the heavens and the Earths, and all living things upon the Earth and in the universes.


Yes, that's in the oldest older testament. 
"In the beginning God was homeless and sayeth, "I must have a universe in which I would dwelleth. He created such universe with picket fences and very nice shrubbery. Thenceforth God created many other universes each with other Earths. ...

.


----------



## james bond (Aug 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weird! So god was homeless, in the beginning.



Not weird.  Did you believe in an eternal universe at one time?  Maybe you didn't think you had a choice as it was taught in school as a given.  There was always a disconnect with that and creation.  However, it wasn't that way before the 1850s.

Or maybe you were taught evolutionary thinking.  Then, you have a beginning and a cause.

Just like the eternal universe, God didn't have a cause nor a beginning.  He was just eternal and represented as spirit, not physical.  I suppose he created heaven, so he could have angels and they have a place to exist.


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there is a multiverse, that too needed a creator.
> ...


How in the world do you know that a multiverse needed a creator?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > God created the creative Universe where he dwells, and this universe , and other universes. As I said , that universe could not coexist with this universe, that god created. So there are other Earths, and other universes with Earths, we just can't see some of them, as they have collasped. God is the only one with the Technology to create and travel to and from these universes. He created the heavens and the Earths, and all living things upon the Earth and in the universes.
> ...


Actually there was only one universe until the speed of galactic expansion was found to be unsustainable by gravitation then other universes were invented to fill the 85 percent gap in mass that was observed.

Why would God be homeless?

Why do deadheads drink lsd and apple juice?


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Why would God be homeless?
> 
> Why do deadheads drink lsd and apple juice?


I don't know. Ask 52NDSTREET it was his idea.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Actually there was only one universe until the speed of galactic expansion was found to be unsustainable by gravitation then other universes were invented to fill the 85 percent gap in mass that was observed.


Steaming pile of madeup nonsense.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there was only one universe until the speed of galactic expansion was found to be unsustainable by gravitation then other universes were invented to fill the 85 percent gap in mass that was observed.
> ...


Actually the 85 percent of matter missing to fuel gravitational expansion was termed dark matter and the physicist swear that their math is right so now speculation abounds that the universe is not what we think we see so it has become a computer simulated multiverse.

The fact is that any Neanderthal eating a raw rabbit knew as much about the universe as we do now.

From CERN until they change their minds when the unlimited multiverses pop into view

Galaxies in our universe seem to be achieving an impossible feat. They are rotating with such speed that the gravity generated by their observable matter could not possibly hold them together; they should have torn themselves apart long ago. The same is true of galaxies in clusters, which leads scientists to believe that something we cannot see is at work. They think something we have yet to detect directly is giving these galaxies extra mass, generating the extra gravity they need to stay intact. This strange and unknown matter was called “dark matter” since it is not visible.

*Dark matter*
Unlike normal matter, dark matter does not interact with the electromagnetic force. This means it does not absorb, reflect or emit light, making it extremely hard to spot. In fact, researchers have been able to infer the existence of dark matter only from the gravitational effect it seems to have on visible matter. Dark matter seems to outweigh visible matter roughly six to one, making up about 27% of the universe. Here's a sobering fact: The matter we know and that makes up all stars and galaxies only accounts for 5% of the content of the universe! But what is dark matter? One idea is that it could contain "supersymmetric particles" – hypothesized particles that are partners to those already known in the Standard Model. Experiments at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) may provide more direct clues about dark matter.

Many theories say the dark matter particles would be light enough to be produced at the LHC. If they were created at the LHC, they would escape through the detectors unnoticed. However, they would carry away energy and momentum, so physicists could infer their existence from the amount of energy and momentum “missing” after a collision. Dark matter candidates arise frequently in theories that suggest physics beyond the Standard Model, such as supersymmetry and extra dimensions. One theory suggests the existence of a “Hidden Valley”, a parallel world made of dark matter having very little in common with matter we know. If one of these theories proved to be true, it could help scientists gain a better understanding of the composition of our universe and, in particular, how galaxies hold together.

*Dark energy*
Dark energy makes up approximately 68% of the universe and appears to be associated with the vacuum in space. It is distributed evenly throughout the universe, not only in space but also in time – in other words, its effect is not diluted as the universe expands. The even distribution means that dark energy does not have any local gravitational effects, but rather a global effect on the universe as a whole. This leads to a repulsive force, which tends to accelerate the expansion of the universe. The rate of expansion and its acceleration can be measured by observations based on the Hubble law. These measurements, together with other scientific data, have confirmed the existence of dark energy and provide an estimate of just how much of this mysterious substance exists.


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Galaxies in our universe seem to be achieving an impossible feat. They are rotating with such speed that the gravity generated by their observable matter could not possibly hold them together; they should have torn themselves apart long ago.



Hey! Nice copying and pasting. Galaxies emitting sound waves in a vacuum weren't mentioned by CERN. Does it concern you?

.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 10, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Because I've seen nothing in this universe that can cause itself to come into existence.  Everything and everyone that exists was caused by something else to come into existence.  Obviously, there had to be an eternal power that got it all started and that eternal power is our creator, oftentimes referred to as "God".


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Steaming pile of madeup nonsense.



Satan, whom you serve, is very pleased with you.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Galaxies in our universe seem to be achieving an impossible feat. They are rotating with such speed that the gravity generated by their observable matter could not possibly hold them together; they should have torn themselves apart long ago.
> ...


Just about the dumbest thing a human could do after finding galaxies is to measure their speed and then say they shouldn't be going as fast as they are.  It's retarded I do not care how many PhDs someone has.  This is no different than saying that the Earth is rotating too fast or slow.

First they say dark matter is involved
Then they can't find it so everything is a fake computer simulation (coming from the mouths of people pretending to be educated)
Then the missing mass is linked to a multiverse.

Amazing how bright these geniuses are and they can't say what's in my pants pocket


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The fact is that any Neanderthal eating a raw rabbit knew as much about the universe as we do now.


You, not me. As evidenced by the hilariously wrong things you have been saying.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Steaming pile of madeup nonsense.
> ...


Haha haha....okay, freak. Adjust the bone in your nose, Shaman.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Because I've seen nothing in this universe that can cause itself to come into existence.


So what? What kind of fool in 2019 thinks something is impossible because he doesn't understand it or personally know amy instances of it?


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha haha....okay, freak. Adjust the bone in your nose, Shaman.



Satan owns you.  You do his bidding.  You are his.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Because I've seen nothing in this universe that can cause itself to come into existence.
> ...



What can cause itself to come into existence?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Haha haha....okay, freak. Adjust the bone in your nose, Shaman.
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Well, that's a bad question, because nobody is talking about something causing itself to do anything.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, that's a bad question, because nobody is talking about something causing itself to do anything.



The evidence is that the universe had a beginning.  Who got it started?

The reality is this, not only do you NOT believe in God, you don't _want_ there to be a God.  That's why you twist into mental contortions to avoid the obvious.  Yea, you're Satan's guy, working on his behalf to convince others that God doesn't exist.  He is most pleased with you.


----------



## james bond (Aug 10, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Actually the 85 percent of matter missing to fuel gravitational expansion was termed dark matter and the physicist swear that their math is right so now speculation abounds that the universe is not what we think we see so it has become a computer simulated multiverse.
> 
> The fact is that any Neanderthal eating a raw rabbit knew as much about the universe as we do now.
> 
> ...





Wuwei said:


> Hey! Nice copying and pasting. Galaxies emitting sound waves in a vacuum weren't mentioned by CERN. Does it concern you?



smh.  It's plagiarism.  Frannie STOLE his post #166 from these people -- .https://www.quora.com/Is-dark-matter-just-a-negative-temperature-matter.  String him up!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> The evidence is that the universe had a beginning. Who got it started


Possibly nobody. Our physics shows us that our universe, indeed, could have popped into existence from nothing.

And that term -- "beginning" -- is not so simple. Scientists have come to understand that this "beginning" is merely the beginning of observable causality. This would not mean that nothong existed before. And the information paradox that this brings up has already been resolved afew ways, mathematically.


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 10, 2019)

james bond said:


> smh. It's plagiarism. Frannie STOLE his post #166 from these people -- .https://www.quora.com/Is-dark-matter-just-a-negative-temperature-matter. String him up!



Frannie probably stole it directly from CERN. That's where I originally found it.
Dark matter | CERN
The CERN site has the same bold-faced titles that Frannie has. Quora doesn't.

However it is even more egregious that Quora stole it from CERN. They stole the Dark Matter section but not the Dark Energy section. Shame on Unnikrishnan Menon, the Quora author. He did not give credit to CERN either. String him up too.

.


----------



## james bond (Aug 10, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > smh. It's plagiarism. Frannie STOLE his post #166 from these people -- .https://www.quora.com/Is-dark-matter-just-a-negative-temperature-matter. String him up!
> ...









Those people and Frannie were equally bad in my book.  Will be looking at both with a more critical eye.


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 10, 2019)

james bond said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



My reasoning is that people that plagiarize in this site is par for the course because forums like this have lots of deplorables. Quora is much more reputable with many with PhD's, and more serious posters with no wisecracks or pointless jokes.

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Wuwei said:
> ...



There is no PhD that has any more input on multiverses than the supermarket checker

You need to grow up, or reexamine reality


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There is no PhD that has any more input on multiverses than the supermarket checker


Stupid and wrong, of course.

In what they rest of us call reality, phDs are working on testing for the multiverse:

Stephen Hawking’s final paper is an astounding farewell


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There is no PhD that has any more input on multiverses than the supermarket checker
> ...



So how does one test for a computer simulated multiverse in the Turner show
How can an equation proving something that can not be tested or even be proved to exist be taken seriously?
Hawking was a laughable fuckup by the end of his life
Stephen Hawking admits the biggest blunder of his scientific career -

The cosmologist Stephen Hawking has described the biggest blunder of his scientific career – his early belief that everything swallowed up by a black hole must be lost forever.

Professor Hawking said that there is one thing that does in fact escape from black holes – radiation. He has previously said that his discovery of what is now known as Hawking radiation was one of his proudest achievements.


In a lecture at a hospital in Los Angeles that has pioneered research into stem-cell treatments for degenerative diseases – including his own condition of motor neuron disease – Professor Hawking described the blunder that had initially blinded him to one of his greatest insights into the Universe.

Hawking made krap nothing more


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > smh. It's plagiarism. Frannie STOLE his post #166 from these people -- .https://www.quora.com/Is-dark-matter-just-a-negative-temperature-matter. String him up!
> ...


You can't steal make believe info, and if you do no one cares, except the little kids believing in multiverses.

So you can prove a multiverse, without knowing anything about the universe that you are in

Describe this multiverse

Then take your meds


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2019)

Frannie said:


> So how does one test for a computer simulated multiverse in the Turner show


So, lets review:

You refuse to read anything on thia topic and onow leas than nothing about it. You ask how it caj be tested, indicating that you dont know how. 

Then, in the next breath, you claim to know with certainty it cannot be tested. 

Yep, youre a religious nutball.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > So how does one test for a computer simulated multiverse in the Turner show
> ...


Dude everything in the multiverse topic is nonsense...…………………..

The multiverse was created because idiots think they can't find 85 percent of the universe, they are idiots for believing that they know how much their should be in the first place.

The multiverse has nothing to do with religion, just astronomers babbling that everything is fake because they can't figure it out

You watch CNN right


----------



## james bond (Aug 10, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> My reasoning is that people that plagiarize in this site is par for the course because forums like this have lots of deplorables. Quora is much more reputable with many with PhD's, and more serious posters with no wisecracks or pointless jokes.



Uh.. no.  It's what's inside a person's heart that makes the difference.  I don't think whether a person is reputable is based on a PhD and whether one posts on Quora or someone who you think is a deplorable that posts on USMB.  Go out and actually get to know people, open up when you can, and you'll find who your _real_ friends are.  I don't disagree with your view of the two websites though.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

james bond said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > My reasoning is that people that plagiarize in this site is par for the course because forums like this have lots of deplorables. Quora is much more reputable with many with PhD's, and more serious posters with no wisecracks or pointless jokes.
> ...


Again there is no multiverse, all info on this topic from wherever it comes is equal...…………..as it's all nonsense


----------



## james bond (Aug 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Stupid and wrong, of course.
> 
> In what they rest of us call reality, phDs are working on testing for the multiverse:
> 
> Stephen Hawking’s final paper is an astounding farewell



Finally, you post something worth reading.

"Their paper asserts that evidence for multiple universes should be contained in background radiation from the beginning of time and that it should be measurable using the pair’s new equations once a deep-space probe has made certain measurements."

"“The intriguing idea in Hawking’s paper is that the multiverse left its imprint on the background radiation permeating our universe and we could measure it with a detector on a spaceship,” Carlos Frenck of Durham University tells _The Times_. “These ideas offer the breathtaking prospect of finding evidence for the existence of other universes. This would profoundly change our perception of our place in the cosmos.” He adds that there would be only one logical name for such a probe: “The Hawking Cosmic Probe, of course.”

One of the points creation scientists make is that there was a beginning.  We cannot go back to the eternal universe model and the other models have fallen by the wayside.  The theorem that Hawking proposes is similar to other theorems regarding the big bang and inflation, i.e. we have a beginning and there is inflationary expansion of space and time.  Where we disagree are the ages of the universe and Earth.

Hawking's theorem also proposes a multiverse from the expansion and radiation.  

Now, before we get to finding other universes, we still have to validate the big bang, and so far the evidence is against it.  What we find is the CMB which supports the BB theory.  However, the background radiation coming to Earth from the furthest edges of the universe and hitting the nearby galaxies should cast shadows.  The x-ray radiation should cast shadows of the galaxies and they aren't.  I think we agree on the galactic redshift as a Doppler shift and it is moving away from us per Hubble and Lemaitre.

I won't get into the other arguments against, since this is about the big bang and multiverses.  I will wait until we find more evidence in the early universe probe.


----------



## james bond (Aug 10, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Again there is no multiverse, all info on this topic from wherever it comes is equal...…………..as it's all nonsense



You have debunk their theories though.  I learned big bang from Hawking and the CMB supports it.  There was a beginning and an expansion.  The two big assumptions they make about their big bang theory is the Copernican Principle, i.e. there is nothing special about the Earht's place in the universe, and an unbounded universe, i.e. the universe has no center.  What Hawking is proposing is that during this cosmic inflationary expansion other universes were formed.  The only thing I can debunk from the CMB radiation is in my post #192.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 10, 2019)

james bond said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Again there is no multiverse, all info on this topic from wherever it comes is equal...…………..as it's all nonsense
> ...


Debunking something that is not there but claimed to be there, but no one can see it is impossible.  That is like me asking you to debunk what is in my pocket.

Only facts can be debunked.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 11, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dude everything in the multiverse topic is nonsense...…………………..


Yes, you said that already.
 But then, every time you talk about it,you say hilariously wrong things. So your opinion on it just isn't worth squat.


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 11, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There is no PhD that has any more input on multiverses than the supermarket checker
> 
> You need to grow up, or reexamine reality


Chill out. Take it up with Dalia she posted the OP on multiverses. I never said I supported the multiverse hypothesis. The major thing I supported here is an interminable argument about the definition of the Doppler effect. 

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 11, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There is no PhD that has any more input on multiverses than the supermarket checker
> ...


There is no evidence of any more than one universe and as for the doppler effect it is a wave progression and if looking to the stars there is no fundamental understanding of what the intensity of the source was, only what it is at this time which is billions of years from the time the wave was emitted, requiring even more time to observe a progression.  Simplified the doppler effect can not be observed in outer space the way it is observed in near space on earth.

That said the geniuses who claim that 85 percent of the universe is missing so they created computer simulated multiverse Turner shows have to have something to pretend about


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 11, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There is no evidence of any more than one universe and as for the doppler effect it is a wave progression and if looking to the stars there is no fundamental understanding of what the intensity of the source was, only what it is at this time which is billions of years from the time the wave was emitted, requiring even more time to observe a progression. Simplified the doppler effect can not be observed in outer space the way it is observed in near space on earth.
> 
> That said the geniuses who claim that 85 percent of the universe is missing so they created computer simulated multiverse Turner shows have to have something to pretend about


Broken record


----------



## Frannie (Aug 11, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence of any more than one universe and as for the doppler effect it is a wave progression and if looking to the stars there is no fundamental understanding of what the intensity of the source was, only what it is at this time which is billions of years from the time the wave was emitted, requiring even more time to observe a progression. Simplified the doppler effect can not be observed in outer space the way it is observed in near space on earth.
> ...


Correct as there s no new news, you may want there to be, but there just isn't

No computer simulations
No multiverse
No doppler effect from billions of years ago


----------



## ViewFromAbove (Aug 11, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, we’ll never know if our  hypothesized big bang singularity came from another “universe”, but that idea certainly seems logical.


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 11, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Correct as there s no new news, you may want there to be, but there just isn't
> 
> No computer simulations
> No multiverse
> No doppler effect from billions of years ago


Still a broken record.
I don't care about the multiverse hypothesis. It's too questionable for me. Ask Dalia about it. She wrote the OP.

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 11, 2019)

Wuwei said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Correct as there s no new news, you may want there to be, but there just isn't
> ...


Actually what I care about is the computer simulation nonsense, because it has outed the whackos.  These idiots don't even know that a computer simulation would need a creator, or God.


----------



## james bond (Aug 11, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Debunking something that is not there but claimed to be there, but no one can see it is impossible. That is like me asking you to debunk what is in my pocket.
> 
> Only facts can be debunked.



Facts are facts.  Can't be debunked.  We are debunking the multiverse hypothesis and big bang theory.

The fact is we discovered the CMB and it supported big bang.  It also supports creation, but the secular scientists don't believe it.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 12, 2019)

james bond said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Debunking something that is not there but claimed to be there, but no one can see it is impossible. That is like me asking you to debunk what is in my pocket.
> ...


No one knows what cmb is, only that it is there, furthermore a hypothesis can't be debunked because it is not real


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2019)

ViewFromAbove said:


> Of course, we’ll never know if our hypothesized big bang singularity came from another “universe”, but that idea certainly seems logical.


The idea of a singularity has fallen out of favor, these days. So, if the idea replacing it existed before our timeline, one can say it was from a different universe. The ways to deem this "likely true" would be to demonstrate that singularities are not required in order to break down spacetime completely, existing only in imaginary time. Stephen Hawking did this mathematically. Add to that the idea of testing for this state's existence at the beginning of time (and confirming it or rendering it likely) would make it seem likely that the energy originated from "another universe". But i agree, we may never know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2019)

Frannie said:


> No one knows what cmb is, only that it is there,


100% false. Again. Damn dude. 

We know it is the radiation given off after the decoupling event. We even know what elements gave it off.  We can observe it everywhere and measure its red shift (not that you understand what that is).


----------



## Frannie (Aug 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows what cmb is, only that it is there,
> ...


That is not known kid it is a theory.

Grow up


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> A very fun thing to think about.
> 
> It could be that the "Big Bang" that created this universe merely came out of the ass end of a black hole in another universe.  The Big Bang Theory, on its own, doesn't really satisfy, but that would explain the "something from nothing" conundrum.
> 
> ...


I don’t believe it is possible that our universe was created from a black hole. Too much matter and energy in our universe for a black hole to be the source.


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


We will never know if there are other universes but quantum tunneling aka inflation theory is the best explanation for the origin of our universe. Space and time were created from nothing.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 13, 2019)

ding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > A very fun thing to think about.
> ...


Who knows.  It's great fun to think about.  I love the stuff on the Science network.
.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 13, 2019)

I want to go to the universe where thiers white people ,french chefs and no commies or socialist


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ViewFromAbove said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we’ll never know if our hypothesized big bang singularity came from another “universe”, but that idea certainly seems logical.
> ...


The singularity is a function of the math of Friedmann’s solutions to Einstein’s field equations yielding infinities. It’s the math breaking down. It has no physical meaning. Which is why Hawking - among others - offers a mathematical gimmick to avoid the math yielding infinite values. Like the singularity itself, Hawkins math, among others, has no basis in physical meaning either.

Not true for inflation theory. Inflation theory describes a physical process that explains physically what happened before Friedmann’s solutions to Einstein’s field equations yields infinite values. After that, it’s all Friedmann’s solutions to Einstein’s field equations.


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Its totally known. 

It’s a measurement. An observation. An artifact. A remnant.


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The multiverse was created because idiots think they can't find 85 percent of the universe, they are idiots for believing that they know how much their should be in the first place.


That’s just plain wrong. Dark matter and dark energy don’t have anything to do with the origin of space and time. It has to do with the fate of space and time. 

We know from the SLoT that as time approaches infinity that all objects will approach thermal equilibrium. Since we do not see thermal equilibrium we know that space and time have not existed forever. That space and time had a beginning. 

This is confirmed by CMB, red shift and Friedmann's solutions to Einstein’s field equations.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

ding said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse was created because idiots think they can't find 85 percent of the universe, they are idiots for believing that they know how much their should be in the first place.
> ...


Dark matter is a theory created to be a variable in an equation it does not exist outside of theory


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


And had nothing to do with the origin of the universe. Which I believe I have already said.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

ding said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You are being illogical if you say what dark matter is or isn't


----------



## ding (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I didn’t say what it is or isn’t. I am telling you it has no bearing on the origin of the universe. It only pertains to the fate of the universe.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

ding said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You can not claim that a theoretical 85 percent of matter was not involved in the creation

Think kid


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

ViewFromAbove said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


Yes, for several years we thought we could accept the Big Bang theory but we must admit that this theory does not make sense (attention I try to explain myself the best I can from French to English ) and at the same time the creation of the universe could have been created by a supernova in all its power, a star that would have died next to the multiverse and then we would have the creation of our universe ?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


It's your opinion, multiverse or not it does not respond to the creation of the universe or the end ... but nothing prevents us from discussing the subject


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Especially since the beginning of the creation of the universe, some black holes prove that they are part of the very beginning of creation.

Oldest Supermassive Black Hole Found from Universe’s Infancy. The object grew to more than 800 million times the mass of the sun when the cosmos was only 5 percent its present age.





An artist’s concept of the most-distant supermassive black hole ever discovered, which is part of a quasar from just 690 million years after the big bang. Credit: Robin Dienel and Carnegie Institution for Science

Oldest Supermassive Black Hole Found from Universe’s Infancy


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


Nothing prevents you from discussing rainbow striped unicorns either.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


We can discuss what we want, you are not a moderator and my thread is not more stupid than another if you do not like it you do not have to participate.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I am merely pointing out that there is no evidence of anything outside our universe.  In fact near nothing about this universe is known, mathematically 85 percent of it is missing so supposedly gravity fails.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


And that does not change the theory of multiverse can be possible


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


The big bang is a theory, it is based on observations.  The multiverse is based on nothing.  Sorry, that's how it is


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Common sense says multiverses exist.  If not, you have just put god in a box.  You're saying that nothing, not even him, lies beyond our tiny little universe.

This Is Why The Multiverse Must Exist


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Forgetting science fiction, one of the greatest goals of science is to discover a theory that describes the universe through a set of equations. "String theory" is quite popular, but it has a big flaw. Instead of giving a solution, these equations yield 10,500 solutions - a number so large that one would have to write a "1", followed by 500 zeros!
While this was considered the main flaw of "string theory," physicists are beginning to think that this number would represent the number of different universes that exist - each solution represents a different universe, with its own laws of the physical.
Although this idea is popular among many physicists, it is more of wishful thinking or fantasy.
In other words, no evidence or data supports the "string theory" and its supposed universes. A much more promising indicator of multiple universes is the concept of "eternal inflation".
After scientists discovered that our expanding universe is the result of a cosmic "Big Bang" - a beginning that involves a Creator - they noted the need for a brief but intense period of hyperinflation. This concept of "inflation" solves some problems, but it also suggests that instead of a single event, it could be a continuous process - in which our universe would not be the only one to "swell" After the Big Bang, but other universes might have done, or would still do, the same thing. Like soap bubbles blown by a child, our universe could be a "bubble" among all others!
Physicists and astronomers have examined the dimensions of deep space to determine if there are other hypothetical universes close to ours. But for now, they have found nothing 

(New Scientist, April 6, 2013).


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



The Multiverse is an extremely controversial idea, but at its core it's a very simple concept. Just as the Earth doesn't occupy a special position in the Universe, nor does the Sun, the Milky Way, or any other location, the Multiverse goes a step farther and claims that there's nothing special about the entire visible Universe.

The Multiverse is the idea that our Universe, and all that's contained within it, is just one small part of a larger structure. This larger entity encapsulates our observable Universe as a small part of a larger Universe that extends beyond the limits of our observations. That entire structure — the unobservable Universe — may itself be part of a larger spacetime that includes many other, disconnected Universes, which may or may not be similar to the Universe we inhabit.

If we are looking for evidence of something that exists outside of our visible Universe and leaves no trace within it, it seems that the idea of a Multiverse is fundamentally untestable.

But there are all sorts of things that we cannot observe that we know must be true. Decades before we directly detected gravitational waves, we knew that they must exist, because we observed their effects. Binary pulsars — spinning neutron stars orbiting around one another — were observed to have their revolutionary periods shorten. Something must be carrying energy away, and that thing was consistent with the predictions of gravitational waves.

So if we cannot observe the Multiverse directly, what indirect evidence do we have for its existence? How do we know that there's more unobservable Universe beyond the part we can observe, and how do we know that what we call our Universe is likely just one of many embedded in the Multiverse?

We look to the Universe itself, and draw conclusions about its nature based on what observations about it reveal.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Seems logical until one factors in that nothing is really known about this universe


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You describing the multiverse is like a thought in your mind before your mother was born.

Its nothing


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, kind of like different forums on USMB.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

When we look out to the edge of the observable Universe, we find that the light rays emitted from the earliest times — from the Cosmic Microwave Background — make particular patterns on the sky. These patterns not only reveal the density and temperature fluctuations that the Universe was born with, as well as the matter and energy composition of the Universe, but also the geometry of space itself.

We can conclude from this that space isn't positively curved (like a sphere) or negatively curved (like a saddle), but rather spatially flat, indicating that the unobservable Universe likely extends far beyond the part we can access. It never curves back on itself, it never repeats, and it has no empty gaps in it. If it is curved, it has a diameter that's hundreds of times greater than the part we can see.

If you have an inflationary Universe that's governed by quantum physics, a Multiverse is unavoidable. As always, we are collecting as much new, compelling evidence as we can on a continuous basis to better understand the entire cosmos. It may turn out that inflation is wrong, that quantum physics is wrong, or that applying these rules the way we do has some fundamental flaw. But so far, everything adds up. Unless we've got something wrong, the Multiverse is inevitable, and the Universe we inhabit is just a minuscule part of it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Well did you know that every woman is born with all the eggs she's ever going to have?  That means the egg you came from existed in your grandmothers belly when she was having your mother.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Right.  So don't assume to know there is no multiverse based on what we know.  We don't know shit.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


So for you the universe is infinitely no beginning no end? more precisely without envelope, skin, crust as it can be called


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Oddly enough great physicist have just claimed that this universe is not real, but a simulation.  Which puts us as living in some kind of hard drive or in a ram data flow.

So just because anything is possible is no reason to babble about what isn't real


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Not at all, I am more concerned with the data controllers on Boeing jets and why the jets can't be fixed.  See there is an answer for this.  There is no reason to believe or disbelieve in multiverse.  So get used to this, you will die not knowing


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> I want to go to the universe where thiers white people ,french chefs and no commies or socialist


Geesh, your trailer park isn't good enough for you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There is no reason to believe or disbelieve in multiverse.


There is reason to believe it's possible.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > I want to go to the universe where thiers white people ,french chefs and no commies or socialist
> ...


Nope he wants to live in your trailer park


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Yeah, that's about as childish and dumb as your on topic posts.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Dude you are my idol I just follow you


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


You do not answer the question, you avoid answering .... but yes maybe we know the truth once dead, surely


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to believe or disbelieve in multiverse.
> ...


What


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


How can you consider the beginning and end of something you know nothing about.

Fact you want to know beyond our universe when you cant name what is in my pocket which you are connected too in stellar terms


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


No, I ask you if that what you think?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I know that an amoeba in a pond has an equal knowledge of what our universe is when compared to any human.  This might change, but as said, this might be in a million years


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Well yes, but that does not stop to think about it and to have a theory, I prefer to talk about this than my hairstyle, it fascinates me and I tell myself that I may have learned something new that relates to this great mysterious emptiness that surrounds us.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


We do not even know where we are.  If the big bang is real and the entire universe emanated from that spot, why is this point not pinpointed? 

Possibly because there are no tracks, why


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


It's a theory that the big bang would come from nowhere like in the picture..


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


That diagram is not even 3d, why would mass spread that way.   Wouldnt the mass go in all directions and leave a void at the origin.

Furthermore putting dark matter at the end where it was theorized by humans is silly

More nonsense


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


The universe goes in all directions


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Why does the diagram say dark matter was not ever present?

Answer, because everything we think we know might be wrong.  

Did the big bang create a computer simulated universe where computer simulations contemplate the code that simulates their simulated questions?

When physicist babble like this, they are meaningless, their math adds up to nothing, yet they have to justify their grants and tenure


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Dark energy, dark matter is the same thing and dark matter exists but there is still no evidence like for the multivers
. my image come from

Big Bang - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


No they didn't claim that is a fact.  They were just pondering.  

Oddly enough creationists claimed a lot of things that turned out to be wrong.  The earth is not the center of the universe.  The universe doesn't revolve around us.  The earth is not flat.  ETC.  That doesn't stop you from calling yourself a Christian does it?  It should.

Well I'm not going to stop being scientific just because someone says something I don't agree with.  Like I don't buy for one second that if there are multiverses then there is another universe with another me only I'm slightly different.  And there are an infinite number of me's out there in other universes, etc. blabla.  I think this is the dumbest thing I ever heard.  The circumstances that made me in this universe are unique and would never happen that way again even in an infinite number of universes.  Trace back the first life that crawled out of the sea and how that animal is related to all living creatures on earth.  Your parents met by chance here on earth and their parents met by chance and so on dating all the way back to your first monkey relative.  Now how is that sequence of events going to also happen on another planet in another universe?  Not possible.  And even though scientists say it's true if there is a multiverse, I don't buy it.  Like you I don't have to buy everything science says they think is true.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



This is what is wrong with this country.  We have idiots arguing with scientists and denying the facts they see in the media.  And who do you believe?  The Republican party.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ha !, I totally agree with you what I highlighted in black there Brian Greene when he explains this theory it's great anything


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, well, mainly just an intellectual exercise today, because M theory requires branes to collide in order to cause the original Big Bang.  Actually first predicted and described 5,000 years ago in the Vedas as Mahavishnu sleeps in yoga-nidra on the Causal Ocean.






Alternate realities or outcomes, in a statistical sense today, each universe represents a different possibility, a different roll of the dice. of all available chances.  In absolute terms, though by definition one may not cross from one universe to another, it should be understood that the 'multiverse' is a misnomer, because in reality, they all collectively make up the "universe," or cosmic creation, as all are part and parcel of the same thing under the control and direction of one original cause or force.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


It's true it comes back to the same thing if we have multiverse the same problem arises for the creation of the cosmic, we are even smaller if it was possible to be more and the mystery of the cosmic is still not solved


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Dark matter and energy only exist in theory to complete the universal gravitational equation or cosmological constant.  If the equation is found to be in error then the need for dark matter and energy vanish and they were never anything but a mistake.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Let's cut to the chase, Brian is a nice kid full of awe and wonder but the mystery of the cosmos is already solved.  It stands before us.  Each of us is tinier than nothing.  Smaller than the smallest.  Our link to the infinite is through the soul for the heart knows no limits.  The mystery of the cosmos is that power comes from infinite power, knowledge comes from infinite knowledge, truth comes from infinite truth, love comes from infinite love and consciousness to know oneself comes from the infinite consciousness to know us all.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Facts.

1. There is no Universe the earth is everything
2. The earth is the center of everything
3. The earth is not the center
4. Einstein, the universe is static not expanding
5. Hubble, Einstein is stupid it's expanding
6. It's expanding too fast, we need dark matter
7. Can't find dark matter the universe is the matrix simulated
8. The dark matter is in another universe that we are too dumb to see

Reality, all and none, you will never know what is in my pocket and we are touching right now, yet you demand to know where the universe cane from.  Pick a stock and make some money before you ponder your own downfall


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


The universal gravitational equation comes from Something, Somewhere and again maybe that's something we have not discovered or will never discover? Something powerful behind, further still that we do not see, that we do not know about?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dark matter and energy only exist in theory to complete the universal gravitational equation or cosmological constant.



Wrong.  While Dark Energy is wholly a construct to satisfy a missing variable in the acceleration of cosmic expansion, Dark Matter is a definite.  Not only is it the lion's share of all matter making up the universe, not only is it the source from which the gravity field emanates, but we have even successfully mapped it.

Below is a map of the dark matter surrounding galaxy cluster Abell 1689 2 billion light years away in the direction of Virgo:


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


That seems correct, however it is arrogant to demand that we must know.  Seriously it's as if we just woke up from a big sleep to ponder what may have no answer, as if the answer can not be confirmed there is no answer and all ideas are equal


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dark matter and energy only exist in theory to complete the universal gravitational equation or cosmological constant.
> ...


Dark matter is termed dark because it can not be confirmed.  It exist to fill a variable in an equation that does not make sense without it.  Try going to school and popping in a random number as the answer and calling it dark.

Then look for a new school

Show us dark matter kid


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I always said this quote : And life is a mirror that reflects memories.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dark matter is termed dark because it can not be confirmed.  Show us dark matter kid


Wrong again.  You are confusing dark matter and energy.  Dark Matter is called dark because it does not interact directly with ordinary matter.  As to showing you, I just showed one of many published photos mapping dark matter in various galaxy clusters that has been published.  Have you no eyes?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> It's true it comes back to the same thing if we have multiverse the same problem arises for the creation of the cosmic, we are even smaller if it was possible to be more and the mystery of the cosmic is still not solved


One solution is that it has always been there. No "creation".


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dark matter is termed dark because it can not be confirmed.  Show us dark matter kid
> ...


Dude you need to lay off the acid, dark matter and energy are not proven to exist.

Galaxy clusters showing dark matter.

Get help

Seriously it is termed dark because it is not visible, are you on the Earth

Dark matter is said to be “dark” because *it is the matter which is invisible to us*. The simplest reason could be that such matter does not interact with the electromagnetic radiation. It fails to absorb or emit enough radiation to be detectable with current imaging technology.

But you see it right

You seen bigfoot lately
Or nessie
how bout the mothman

Or President Hillary Clinton


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Faint starlight in Hubble images reveals distribution of dark matter

Galaxy Clusters Reveal New Dark Matter Insights

Dark Energy, Dark Matter | Science Mission Directorate

Gallery: Dark Matter Throughout the Universe

Always love trying to talk general science here on a layman's level.  I never fail to run into at least one pinhead who calls you a loon who thinks they know everything yet is easily proven wrong in just 5 minutes by the flick of as mouse.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



dark matter
[dark matter]
NOUN
astronomy
*cold dark matter* (noun) · *hot dark matter* (noun)

(in some cosmological theories) nonluminous material that is postulated to exist in space and that could take any of several forms including weakly interacting particles (cold dark matter) or high-energy randomly moving particles created soon after the Big Bang (hot dark matter).
Again dude I can post links on the internet PROVING Nessie and Bigfoot

You need to graduate the 8th grade


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Again dude I can post links on the internet PROVING Nessie and Bigfoot



From NASA physicists?  Wow.  You're an idiot.  Not worth my time.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Again dude I can post links on the internet PROVING Nessie and Bigfoot
> ...


*dark matter*

*noun*
a hypothetical form of matter invisible to electromagnetic radiation, postulated to account for gravitational forces observed in the universe.

No one at NASA has seen dark matter, if they had it would no longer be dark.

NASA, dopey schmucks loaded a space capsule with pure O2 rendering the astronauts toast

Brilliant, the guy at the muffler shop knew better


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Again dude I can post links on the internet PROVING Nessie and Bigfoot
> ...


NASA needs dark matter to be real to validate the constant, because without it their math is a pile of nothing

Funny how you chose to leave rather than disprove me.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 13, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, is the explanation for the Big Bang. Someday we'll  laugh that we even believed in other "universes." A universe includes ALL.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...



The word universe only means all that is known, which is itself nonsense because little if anything is known


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


No, it means ONE. It includes ALL.

u·ni·verse
/ˈyo͞onəˌvərs/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_

all existing matter and space considered as a whole; the cosmos.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


The universe defies definition by humanity as no human knows where it begins, ends or even is.  Thus your definition is psychobabble


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


But its meaning does change, depending on the context.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Actually, our universe ends at our cosmic horizon. And asking "where does it begin? " is a nonsensical question, akin to asking what is north of the north pole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lol meanings change to suit your meaning of the month club


No,and that's a very stupid comment made by a rabid troll who has pretty much been wrong about everything he has tried to say on this topic.

For others not in an incoherent tizzy: one person may say universe, and another may say subverse, and they may both mean the same thing, depending on the contexts of their comments.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol meanings change to suit your meaning of the month club
> ...


How is your stock portfolio doing genius?

Did the retard just say universe means the same as universe except when it doesnt?

Yup


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Did the retard just say universe means the same as universe except when it doesnt?


No, that was an auto correct error, and I fixed it. You're like a child.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I can certainly understand why you would want to change the subject, after so much embarrassment.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...




I said no low iq commies or socialist 

so no on the dumb hicks trailer park


----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > It's true it comes back to the same thing if we have multiverse the same problem arises for the creation of the cosmic, we are even smaller if it was possible to be more and the mystery of the cosmic is still not solved
> ...


It is a possibility that would explain that it has no beginning and no end but it is difficult also to conceive say to imagine


----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The multiverse, also known as a maniverse, megaverse, metaverse, omniverse, or meta-universe, is a hypothetical group of multiple universes. Together, these universes comprise everything that exists: the entirety of space, time, matter, energy, and the physical laws and constants that describe them.The different universes within the multiverse are called "parallel universes", "other universes", or "alternate universes.
> ...


I am a Christian, I am a believer but I think that I project God in human form and I may be wrong? because it's the same thing to understand the mystery of the cosmos, we do not have the answer so we imagine what it can be ....


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 25, 2019)

What's the proof of multiple universes?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 25, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> What's the proof of multiple universes?


Too many CW tv shows


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 25, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > What's the proof of multiple universes?
> ...


I just find it difficult to believe there's an infinite number of parallel universes with infinite versions of me running around. That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 25, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Agree. There isnt


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I just find it difficult to believe there's an infinite number of parallel universes with infinite versions of me running around. That makes absolutely no sense.


Reality has no obligation to make sense to anyone.


----------



## james bond (Aug 26, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Reality has no obligation to make sense to anyone.



I suspected as much.  You are delusional.  Those people cannot understand reality .


----------



## Dalia (Aug 26, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> What's the proof of multiple universes?



The latest piece of evidence that could favour a multiverse comes from the UK’s Royal Astronomical Society. They recently published a study on the so-called ‘cold spot’. This is a particularly cool patch of space seen in the radiation produced by the formation of the Universe more than 13 billion years ago.
Planck's 'almost perfect' universe could point to new physics 

The cold spot was first glimpsed by NASA’s WMAP satellite in 2004, and then confirmed by ESA’s Planck mission in 2013. It is supremely puzzling. Most astronomers and cosmologists believe that it is highly unlikely to have been produced by the birth of the universe as it is mathematically difficult for the leading theory – which is called inflation – to explain.
This latest study claims to rule out a last-ditch prosaic explanation: that the cold spot is an optical illusion produced by a lack of intervening galaxies.
To link the temperature differences to the smaller voids, the researchers say a non-standard cosmological model would be required. “But our data place powerful constraints on any attempt to do that,” explained researcher Ruari Mackenzie in an RAS press release. While the study had a large margin of error, the simulations suggest there is only a two percent probability that the Cold Spot formed randomly.



 

The Royal Astronomical Society

Ruari Mackenzie, Cornell, University :  Evidence against a supervoid causing the CMB Cold Spot


----------

